# Received Maximum Tip Allowed In-App By Uber, from New Widower



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Picked up a man from a _Celebration of Life _party for his wife, and drove him up a mountain. He seemed very rational during the trip, but as we were getting close to the mountain, he says this is were my wife was killed by a tractor trailer!

I told him that I was reading about that in the news, then he showed me the exact spot where it rolled and his small daughter was in the car too. I was deep in thought about this, possibly grieving with him, and very quiet. He noticed that I was quiet. He says that's okay, there is nothing to say about this.

I replied, but there is something to say. *I HATE BIG TRUCKS! *That truck was driving down the mountain burned his breaks up, and could not stop anymore. It was the drivers negligence that the crash took place, and I hope you are getting a lawyer. I'm sorry -- I'm so sorry that this crap has to keep happening with Big Trucks.

Then I showed him pictures of my crash last December. Rider had no cash, and tried to tip me $30.00, but the app only allowed the set maximum.


----------

